

Ask HN: Want to build Ruby irb for iOS in RubyMotion with me? - franl

I was on the train this morning, and wanted to double-check a Ruby concept I was thinking about, and thought it would be cool if I had irb on my phone. A couple of apps appear to exist, but I think it&#x27;d be a cool project to try with RubyMotion. Either way, would love to hear any thoughts on how to approach this. Thanks!
======
publicprivacy
Would this be a shell for regular ruby, or for the cocoa touch machine code
runtime a la RubyMotion?

~~~
franl
If I understand the question correctly, a shell for regular ruby, that's
within a RubyMotion app.

